# GPS for hiking and biking...60CSx vs Vista HCx...



## jeebus (May 1, 2006)

I have an Edge 305 for biking and really like it. I've been looking to get a GPS unit for my girlfriend who does lots of trail hiking in the Pacific NW. The edge 305 is great for tracking training and fitness but is useless for detailed map use.

I'm considering Garmin's GPSMAP 60CSx and Vista HCx units. The 60CSx and Vista HCx seem essentially the same when compared using Garmin's website's "compare" function. Only a minor difference in screen size, a supplied 64MB SD card, and a couple other things like tide tables. Why the $160 difference? Can the 60CSx do something the Vista can't?

I'm looking for something that is user-friendly with useful, detailed trail maps.

Also, I'm looking for trail maps for the Mt Hood, OR, Columbia Gorge and Mt St Helens, WA area, but the Garmin TOPO and TOPO 24K software does not seem to include those. Is there other good trail map software out there? 

Thanks!


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

doesn't seem to be a huge difference these days, with the "H" upgrade of the HCx... the form/size (obviously) and bike mounts are minor differences b/w the GPSMAP and Etrex lines. remember, the Vista has evolved from the Vista, to Vista C, Vista Cx, and now Vista HCx. you might have also noticed that the prices are the same for the Cx and HCx, but that's because the HCx doesn't come with a memory card


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The Vista has a patch antenna vs the helix antenna of the 60CSx, so more accuracy. The other features you mentioned as well of course. That said, the Vista is probably a great hiking GPS, if you do not need the greater accuracy in finding tricky hidden junctions or something like that.

Only Garmin maps will load into Garmin GPSs, unless you want to do some custom tweaking. The Garmin Topo uses older USGS data, and most trails are hard to find, just like the printed USGS maps, since they use the same data.


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

*Big differences are:

External antenna can improve reception in some circumstances
Larger screen size
Dedicated buttons that light up
Cursor pad w/separate enter button instead of problematic "clickstick"
eTrex receive better horizontal, 60/76 better vertical
$100 price difference after rebate
That said, I prefer the 76CSx:

Larger buttons for use with gloved hands
Easier to operate one handed for "older people"
Can be laid flat on surface to enter information one handed
*


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

As for trail maps, you can trace a trail with DeLorme 3DQuads and/or TOPO USA and upload it to the GPS as a tracklog.
Using National Geographic, you can upload it as a route with specified # of waypoints.

Magellan's software has no trails, Garmin has some.

DeLorme's PN-20 GPS can of course use their maps & trails.

We'll see in a few months how well Magellan's partnership with National Geographic works with their new Triton GPS series.

(I have and use a Garnin 76CSX & DeLorme PN-20 as well as a number of older GPS units)
So far, the PN-20 & new Garmin color screens are the best for handlebar use. Haven't found any other color screens that work in direct sunlight or shadows. Color makes reading a map display a much less time consuming effort. (Nice for trail/street use)


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

gps_dr said:


> *Big differences are:
> 
> External antenna can improve reception in some circumstances
> Larger screen size
> ...


tell me about the pad vs. clickstick... have been using a Vista Cx, thinking of upgrading to HCx or 60CSx (and selling the Cx)


----------



## gps_dr (Feb 27, 2007)

The clickstick on the eTrex series has been a common failure point in the past.
Garmin has worked on it, newer versions may last longer.

I have problems with sometimes accidently selecting items while trying to move the cursor with them. Someone less clumsy may not have the issue.

The 76 series larger buttons & cursor pad still work well with gloves on for me.

Enjoy


----------

